# Going back to Disney World this week



## ship (Jun 11, 2017)

Family vacation, can’t afford but booked for it. Hearing something about bug hunts or something like that in searching out the hidden Disney symbols. I have no idea about such things or current tips. Last time I was there was like seven years ago with family. Anything new or tips beyond bring a second outfit for after my Daughter’s princess breakfast pre-booked. Not liking how scheduled the entire visit has become. Can’t spend any more time here because we have to be here at this time.... Want to enjoy rather than be on a time schedule for enjoyment. Three times on the tea cups or Poo ride twice type of thing. Perhaps not a full day at one park and back to another. Hope to enjoy my time there. Thoughts and ideas given we already scheduled most of our time at the park?


----------



## chausman (Jun 12, 2017)

Pandora (The World of Avatar) in the Animal Kingdom is supposed to be one of the most beautiful lands in Orlando. And I've heard lots of good things about the new nighttime show in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 12, 2017)

Get a copy of the Unofficial Guide. Seriously, even if it is a year or two out of date, it will help you out a ton. You want to especially pay attention to which days to visit which park (there is a science to it). Check to see if there are special events going on in any of the parks during your visit. That will greatly impact the number of people there. I haven't been there since before Animal Kingdom opened, so I can't offer opinions on attractions, but I have found that sites like Mouse Savers can be very helpful. Also, if you haven't seen La Nouba yet, it closes at the end of the year.


----------



## Morte615 (Jun 12, 2017)

If you get a chance get over to SeaWorld, we are opening the new Virtual Reality Coaster Kraken Unleashed this week. Of course for me it's right during Infocomm so splitting my time between opening that and going to Infocomm so not really any free time for me!


----------



## jonliles (Jun 12, 2017)

We're WDW season pass holders, but only because my step-son isa the high tenor in the Dapper Dans (Sun through Wed Cast), and we go every couple of months.


chausman said:


> Pandora (The World of Avatar) in the Animal Kingdom is supposed to be one of the most beautiful lands in Orlando. And I've heard lots of good things about the new nighttime show in the Magic Kingdom.



I have cast member friends that confirm the coolness factor, but getting into that section of Animal kingdom is nearly a 3 hour wait with similar wait times for the ride cues. I would skip Pandora for now, especially traveling with a young one that has zero memory of Avatar nor patience with long wait times.

If you want something other than a to-go hamburger or hot dog, then be sure to schedule your meals at sit-down restaurants. The Diamond Horseshoe is no longer a review, but a sit-down family style restaurant. Take the time to schedule the Bibbity-Bobbity Boutique. It will drive you crazy, but she will love it. Also, if you can get in early to Cinderella's Royal Table (dinner in the castle), it s is one of the best ways to see many princesses at once and the food is excellent. Similar, you want dinner (versus lunch) at Be Our Guest - you'll get to meet the Beast

@ship, feel free to private message or email me and I will dump all my tips and tricks. Be sure to schedule one down day to just sit by the pool or water park and just relax. There are many ways to occupy the young ones at the hotels.

The single best tip and trick is to freeze water bottles over night and take them with you. Besides being cold water, if you carry a cople of them in sling bags, they'll keep you cooler. 

Be prepared to wait at the front of the park. Every bag/stroller is checked by Security and roughly 25% of all patrons go through metal detectors. At the MK, they have moved this to the ticketing center (and just where the buses drop you off), so once you cross the Seven Seas Lagoon you scan you pass walk right in. The other parks don't have the luxury of having a separate area for security scanning; instead it is right next to ticketing/park entrance.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 12, 2017)

Go see "Rivers of Light" one evening at Animal Kingdom. It just opened recently and is pretty spectacular (non to mention we do the automation..).


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jun 12, 2017)

An old Heinleiner friend is on the property this week; he reports, among other things, that the Avatar ride is *much* better than the film.


----------



## ship (Jun 12, 2017)

thanks so much all. We as child have not seen any Star Wars yet or Avatar yet in condensing and making it easier to fit more in. Months ago we had to pre pay I believe down to what meals we will be eating and where most of the stay. Hate that concept but I'm sure it helps efficiency. Unfortunately that limtes where we can be where and when. My Daughter and I go to amusement park every weekend and we like to free float.

Will do a new thing for me... somehow (non technology person) get CB link and password onto my cell phone. (I'm the 2'nd least user of web time on like over a +300 person company phone program.) Above ideas and links and further links I'll present to my Boss = Wife, and further boss's the family in checking in. Thanks.

My Daughter and I have season passes to Santa's Villiage Amusement / Zoo park in the Chicago area. We go every weekend. Been going there for four years now given a five year old child, held season passes for two years and only missed three weekends last year and one so far this year. My kid is a spoiled amusement park ride junkee - not afraid of any ride and dissippointed if she cannot ride the big kid rides until at best at the end of summer when taller by the end of the year as per many rides we could do at the end of last season. Perfect over +42" height in riding most rides also for five year old - alone in some cases. At another amusement venue... once she figured out how to drive the bumper car by herself... her eyes were wide open in bumping into everyone she could "all by herself." My Daughter and I have adventures every weekend. Sometimes even my Wife comes with us on them or takes Her on their own Mommy/Me time.

Mom screwed up tonight in at least not telling "small child" nothing about the actual "Vacation"! Only that we are going on a plane. No word from any of the family about Disney until she sees the bus and video on it. Will probably try to record it. The child knows somewhat how to spell words and somewhere between airport and the bus there she might figure it out in knowing the letter combinations for Disney.... but my goal is until we get to the bus for Disney world... she doesn't get a word of it. So far working. Though I think she suspects.

In my case, as has been presented over the years... I am astounded by the concept of "It's a Small World." Massicast somehow in personality but just how it works and changing lamps in it is well established on the forum. Obviously we will ride, and my Wife has some contacts there to spend time with, but that's my thing - backstage, or ruin it. Last year I spent a lot of man/hours quoting out and learning more in rigging for the quote on this ride for Disney Land. Was to replace all the wire rope grid in the building. Will have been almost a week there in doing so but didn't get the job - not a rigging company but could do safely and properly given the work I did in quote. A huge amount of work, but glad I didn't get it other than a week at Disney structuring my ride. Don't ask, I don't know why that ride.

$150.00 Princess dress for B-Day a few days ago needed Grandma to hem it up some, but there was a cut wire in the LED effects dress. Have to bring my solder station and tools to fix the dress before we leave. LED wand that activates a sound driven by it crown. Led shoes and dress. Think we are ready for like six month ago pre-planned princess breakfast, once I fix the LED's on the dress. Lucky I do LED's and soldering as part of my living in somewhat affording this vacation.


----------



## ship (Jun 13, 2017)

Very different the up coming Disney, but seven years ago, I remember entertaining a child Niece of similar age while in the cue for say Winnie the Poo ride. Shouldn't be a problem overall in used to waiting a while and all kinds of interesting discussions come up during the wait.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Jun 13, 2017)

ship said:


> Next time any of you and family are in Chicago area and want to do Santa's Villiage, I can probably guest pass at least two with notice


I may have to take you up on that. I have extended family up there, in Woodstock and Harvard, and my in-laws live very near the 47 and 72 intersection. Quite familiar with that area as I am up there many times each year for more than 30 years now. Love the Railway Museum, but have never, that I recall, maybe when very young, been to Santa's Village. I've known about it and it crosses my mind sometimes, but never remember to look into it or mention it to my wife. My oldest is just 3. Sounds like even now would be okay for her to go. I'll be sure to mention it to my wife now.


----------



## jonliles (Jun 13, 2017)

ship said:


> My Daughter and I have season passes to Santa's Villiage Amusement / Zoo park in the Chicago area. We go every weekend. Been going there for four years now given a five year old child, held season passes for two years and only missed three weekends last year and one so far this year.



She's 5?!? Man, time flies.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 16, 2017)

@ship broke the Monorail:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...4b01eab7a2d86c8?57e&ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------

